# honda vs. bmw



## hector (Jul 14, 2003)

i know that many board members, including myself, are fond of hondas. if honda made a line of rwd vehicles as does infiniti and lexus, could/would they kick bmw's ass?


----------



## Shabba (Feb 26, 2005)

hector said:


> i know that many board members, including myself, are fond of hondas. if honda made a line of rwd vehicles as does infiniti and lexus, could/would they kick bmw's ass?


I think that if teh Jev and I could get together, buy an Acura TL, MAKE it rear wheel drive, only then will we know the truth. I'm up the challenge Jev. Are you? My bank account has $31.73 going toward the rwd Acura project...


----------



## Motown328 (Jun 4, 2003)

With or without torque?


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

And if cows had wings they could fly. Who cares, Honda will never make one.


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

i love hondas/acuras. even without rwd, their cars are appealing. if there was a coupe version of the s2k, that'd be a perfect car for me.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

it's all vapourware :tsk:

if there was a rwd tsx or rsx, i'd be all over it.


----------



## pilotman (Feb 2, 2006)

I am a huge honda fan. My current "beater" car is a honda accord w/192k miles on it. No major problems, 10th Honda i have had with over 100k miles, never had a major problem.

that being said, as other posters have noted, it will never happen.

BMW has a huge handling advantage.

you might as well ask me if I would like it if jessica alba would be my sex slave every night.


----------



## hector (Jul 14, 2003)

Dawg90 said:


> And if cows had wings they could fly. Who cares, Honda will never make one.


3 for 18!


----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

hector said:


> i know that many board members, including myself, are fond of hondas. if honda made a line of rwd vehicles as does infiniti and lexus, could/would they kick bmw's ass?


They already do make [some] RWD vehicles that kick BMW's ass.


----------



## BMWE30freak (Mar 19, 2006)

I hate to be the "party pooper" but I don't really like Hondas. They seem to be very cheaply made and way under powered (except the S2000). Another reason I don't like them is because EVERYBODY and their mother's monkey owns one, and I don't know about you but I like to stand out from the croud! Personally, I own a bimmer because they are VERY fast (even my E30), very reliable and extreemly affordable. You just can't beat a good bimmer. A honda will never be better than a BMW!!


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

ff said:


> They already do make [some] RWD vehicles that kick BMW's ass.


but we're talking about sport sedans no?:dunno: not sport cars.


----------



## hector (Jul 14, 2003)

HW said:


> but we're talking about sport sedans no?:dunno: not sport cars.


correct, that's why i said a line of cars, we know that the s2000 and nsx are excellent so i'm imagining what a 3 series competitor could be(i'm sure much more credible a competitor than the is250/350.


----------



## whiskey.org (Sep 9, 2005)

ff said:


> They already do make [some] RWD vehicles that kick BMW's ass.


some would mean more than one

the S2000 "kicking BMW's ass" is highly subjective as the S2000 lacks many of the features of it's competition and is really small on the inside. Also the S2000 has no torque at all.

The NSX was badly underpowered until it's last couple of years (it's gone people, there is no 2006 NSX) an early NSX would not have been able to run away from an M3 of similar vintage.

honda makes good vehicles, but none that I would ever consider purchasing


----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

whiskey.org said:


> the S2000 "kicking BMW's ass" is highly subjective as the S2000 lacks many of the features of it's competition and is really small on the inside. Also the S2000 has no torque at all.


What does the features list and interior space have to do with kicking BMW's ass? Nope, they don't offer a $1000 key FOB on the S2000, or $3000 lighted doorsills for that matter (thank gawd...). If you compare apples to apples, I'd say that the S2000 will kick the Z4 and Z3's asses.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Hondas are nice cars, especially the new Civic Si. They are easy to drive, very low maintanence, and relatively cheap. They have a pretty nice styling and interior. The problem is that they are front wheel drive with torque steer up the rear end, and they don't have that many neat features like radar cruise control or navigation.


----------



## Vroom (Feb 21, 2006)

ff said:


> What does the features list and interior space have to do with kicking BMW's ass? Nope, they don't offer a $1000 key FOB on the S2000, or $3000 lighted doorsills for that matter (thank gawd...). If you compare apples to apples, I'd say that the S2000 will kick the Z4 and Z3's asses.


I suppose one could argue that "kicking ass" must take into account the entire package - handling, power, features, space....everything. In that case, roominess and features would be factors.


----------



## mapsbmw (Jan 16, 2006)

Tell me if I am wrong, but besides the RWD factor, the drive of a Honda just doesn't match the drive of a BMW.


----------



## BayAreaBMWFan (Aug 8, 2004)

S2000 does not have an SMG or an Auto.

It is high-reving engine; very noisy. Cant compare that to the smooth low RPM torque of the Z4.

And most important, it does not have the same safety features like the Z4 (knee airbags, a well tested rollover protection system etc.).

The S2000 is a great car; a great Honda.

However, it is not a BMW and not close to a Z4.

Finally, an S2K has an MSRP of $34K. that is right up in the 2.5 (and now 3.0) Z4 range (base MSRP of late 30s). With the incentives a loaded 2.5 Z4 with a sticker of $42K could be had for around $35-36K. If price was the same would you still get the S2000?


----------



## whiskey.org (Sep 9, 2005)

ff said:


> What does the features list and interior space have to do with kicking BMW's ass? Nope, they don't offer a $1000 key FOB on the S2000, or $3000 lighted doorsills for that matter (thank gawd...). If you compare apples to apples, I'd say that the S2000 will kick the Z4 and Z3's asses.


the S2000 only "kicks ass" if you throw in the value for $$ equation. If the S2000 and Z4 cost the same amount of money I doubt many would still choose the honda.

the acceleration and handling performance are very close between the cars, but the Z4 has a much stronger torque curve so you don't have to rev it to 8 grand to get anywhere in a hurry. The Z4 is a much nicer place to spend time in as well, you get what you pay for.

where did you see a $1000 key for a Z4? or $3000 doorsills?
the key is the same as the rest of the BMW line, (2-3 hundred??) and the light up sills are less than a grand.

People will always spend stupid money on cars, how many idiots with S2000 have carbon fiber hoods?


----------



## wheel-man (Sep 28, 2004)

One of the nice things about Honda products are the inherent 'fun factor' in their smaller size vehicles, e.g. Civic and RSX/TSX. These cars in the sportiest guises have peppy, high-revving motors, excellent manual transmisions, and low weight which give them great tossibility and decent handling... excellent by FWD standards. 

I loved my Integra, which was the 'Honda' leading to my bimmer.

That said, BMW and Acura comparisons are basically apples to oranges. BMWs are a combination of luxary and sport, with unrivaled handling for sedans. Good fit and finish and bold design. Acura is about luxary and sportiness, excellent quality and reliability.


----------



## Motown328 (Jun 4, 2003)

itamijin said:


> Also you make it sound like a lack of AUTO is a disadvantage. There are some people who still think manual transmission is the way to go. An auto 30-40k sports car = joke.


ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ....

Here we go again.

Guess I'll have to trade in my BMW-Sauber F1 Spec. because it's a joke.

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ...


----------



## beemerfan (Mar 15, 2006)

I have owned both Honda and BMW. 

The Honda seats are extremely uncomfortable (like rock) and with all of the extras on a Honda it just doesn't hold a candle in comparison with BMW. Everyone drives a Honda. 

How many BMW's do you see on the road?

I prefer to drive something special.:thumbup:

In other words, BMW is the only one!


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

beemerfan said:


> I have owned both Honda and BMW.
> 
> The Honda seats are extremely uncomfortable (like rock) and with all of the extras on a Honda it just doesn't hold a candle in comparison with BMW. Everyone drives a Honda.
> 
> ...


when i was working in redmond and living in bellevue, i saw a million 3er's around.


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

beemerfan said:


> I have owned both Honda and BMW.
> 
> The Honda seats are extremely uncomfortable (like rock) and with all of the extras on a Honda it just doesn't hold a candle in comparison with BMW. Everyone drives a Honda.
> 
> ...


Well If you live in Brooklyn you see tons of BMW's and MB.....in some parts more then you see Hondas and Toyotas:rofl:


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

dencoop said:


> Well If you live in Brooklyn you see tons of BMW's and MB.....in some parts more then you see Hondas and Toyotas:rofl:


he could be refering to bmw motorcycles vs. honda motorcycles :dunno: since he's calling himself "beemer"-fan vs "bimmer"-fan. beamers have always been the bmw motorcycles and bimmers have always been the bmw cars. if was bmw motorcycles, then he's correct. it is something "special"


----------



## josh g bmw (Mar 8, 2006)

i dont like hondas either everybody who owns rice burners think that they can beat all cars not true bmws smash over the ricers


----------

